# good fishing spots near toledo without a boat?



## texasfisherman

looking for some new fishing spots no more than an hour away from toledo. ive been fishing the maumee but only been catching sheephead. any fish but sheephead or carp will do.


----------



## walkerdog

I always fish on boat but i see alot bank fishing in findlay. Res #1 got 54 perch last sunday. Took over 100 walleye out of Res #2 in the spring. Buddy took 65 crappie out of Res #6 in fostoria last saturday. All great fishing spots.


----------



## mrm123

olander park, sidecut park,pearson park,maumeebay state park,marinas out towards oregon and bono oh. 3 meadows park in perrysburg oh. I'm sure ohdnr can help as well. Good luck.


----------



## texasfisherman

wow, i was there last sunday as well. i was on the dock with another guy and his girlfriend. didnt get anything but a few gill. so did you do all that on your boat?


----------



## Sandpike85

mrm,

Olander Park sucks to fish now. Its all stunted blue gill, there is virtually no bass spawn with all the stunted blue gill rating the bass nests. I am going to try the Whitehouse quarry someone wrote about it, on here, and it sounds like something different. What do you want to target? If its perch your best bet is Erie or some of the stocked reservoirs. Harrison Lake for Crappie, manyof the small ponds have some nice large mouth in them. There is also a lot of nice lakes over the state line. So we have a lot of places to fish within an hour of Toledo.


----------



## CoolWater

There are so many places to fish withen an hour of Toledo it would be impossible to name them all. I won't even get into all the Mi. locations but just the Lake Erie shoreline alone could keep you busy... Metzger Marsh Pier, Port Clinton Pier, Turtle Creek Access... Findlay and Fostoria Reservoirs... Portage and Sandusky Rivers... also you might want to change your spot on the Maumee - no reason you should only be catching sheephead on that body of water. Good luck and I hope you find some suitable areas to get into other fish types besides drum and carp.


----------



## texasfisherman

ive tried metzger's, findlay on the docks, luna pier at night, swanton res., grand rapids ohio, and some local ponds. I stopped fishing at the first week of august due to a mandatory military exercise that lasted a month but back then in july, august, i didnt catch ANYTHING at any of these places. Im no novice to fishing, i used chicken liver's for the cats on the bottom, minnows at findlay on the docks and luna pier, the works but still nothing. I dont know if it was just because it was too late in the summer and it was hot and i needed to be in deep water or what. I havent checked any of these spots lately now that we're in the middle of sept. so im hoping that whatever curse i had during those months are gone and the fish are ready to play now. I also came to the conclusion that i need a boat, even a small canoe, but its just so messy to get involved with the extra room to park the trailer, registration stickers, and the fact that i dont have but a cadillac sedan to pull anything! i know, it just seems like i have everything working against me but i love fishing and im not going to let anything get in the way of that. so what do you guys think? ive been gone for a month so did fishing pick up alot more than july and august?


----------



## texasfisherman

i mentioned a few months back on a diff post about how i saw someone post something about having a bonfire at the maumee but no one answered my question. my question is, ive seen the burnt logs on the side's of the rivers and ive seen people set up fire's at night so is it legal? my friends and i have talked about wanting to do that but at the same time, we're in the military and we dont want to get in any trouble with the civilian law because we'd also get in trouble with the military law at the same time. i havent seen any signs posted about not doing that or fishing after sun goes down. i usually go by the saying "better to ask for forgiveness than permission" but in this case, i dont want to shell out a $500 fine for forgiveness.


----------



## Rico1113

Tex, 

As someone mentioned above, try something different on the river because we've been having a field day out there. We are catching big smallies and cats regularly. I'm fising with minnows right now and just tearing it up. Jerome and River road....wade out in front of the 3 big houses to the right. Find a hole and work your bait through that area over and over. Try all of the different holes you can find, especially around the rapids created by the mini-dam. I know once you figure it out, you'll be happy. Tubes are also working well out there....Good luck

Rich:F


----------



## Sandpike85

Everything well most everything has picked up since late July & early August. Everywhere I have been fishing has atleast. Usually around here those are the worst fishing times due to the high temps. Also I think bon fires are illegal I would not do it if you are worried about getting in trouble. I don't know how enforced it is but I am 95% sure its illegal in Ohio. In Michigan you can do it but in Ohio its illegal.


----------



## walkerdog

texasfisherman said:


> wow, i was there last sunday as well. i was on the dock with another guy and his girlfriend. didnt get anything but a few gill. *so did you do all that on your boat*? *I also came to the conclusion that i need a boat, even a small canoe, but its just so messy to get involved with the extra room to park the trailer, registration stickers, and the fact that i dont have but a cadillac sedan to pull anything![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes. I only fish out of my boat anymore.
> 
> My buddy has a honda civic and pulls a 16ft lund with a honda 9.9. And he dont have any problems. Your cadillac would pull a canoe easily


----------



## yonderfishin

So many places here in Ohio ya really have to be there at just the right time with just the right weather and circumstances or the chances of a good catch arent that good. The fishing can be pretty good when all comes together though. As for having a fire on the river , I would look up the DNR and local authorities and email them to get a good answer. I suspect those who do have fires they are somewhat small. Ive seen where there were fires too but that dosent necessarily mean its legal.


----------

